# New member, Upstate NY



## Treize (Dec 9, 2006)

Anybody want some snow? 

P-38 fanatic, long time simmer, Ex-WB, currently AH. Recovering from my Lightning addiction with a healthy dose of Pony.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome and yes you can pass the snow over to us. We normally have a few feet by now but the damn global warming is keeping us from getting any right now.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 9, 2006)

and you know what causes global warming? politics, ged rid of the lot and hand power back to the Queen.... i'm sure you jerries can buy your own monarch somewhere........


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2006)

Hallo !!!
Welcome to the forum Treize.As far as snow is concerned it would be nice if you could "send" some snow to Poland.By the way the value-added tax is not appreciated.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 9, 2006)

Treize said:


> Anybody want some snow?
> 
> P-38 fanatic, long time simmer, Ex-WB, currently AH. Recovering from my Lightning addiction with a healthy dose of Pony.


you must be on the southern tier Buffalo didn't have any snow that I could see


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2006)

Hello and welcome from down under, don't really want any snow but if you could turn it into a healthy dose of rain, that would be great!


----------



## Chingachgook (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey Treize,

Where in Upstate NY? I am a former Schenectadian and Lake George_ite_ - hence the name...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 9, 2006)

And Im a true blue died in the wool Long Islander who played Lacrosse at Syracuse and did alot of hunting in Delaware County...

Welcome...


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 9, 2006)

Wayne Little said:


> Hello and welcome from down under, don't really want any snow but if you could turn it into a healthy dose of rain, that would be great!


don't want to trick you but snow is rain just a little colder and with your drought I wouldn't be to picky about your precipitation


----------



## mkloby (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome - where in upstate are you? My uncle lived in Olean... beautiful country up there.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 10, 2006)

Welcome to the site..


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey your right PB we will take it in any form at this stage! It's actually cloudy right now but the precipitation just refuses to drop...

Hey Lesofprimus a fellow lacrosse player! Glad to hear it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 10, 2006)

Cool Wayne, theres so few of us on this planet....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey Lesofprimus you got that right... I retired from A grade senior Lacrosse back in 98'... since then have played another 44 games, 16 this year as senior goalkeeper when no other idiot wanted the job, I put my hand up, now as a lacrosse player yourself you can relate to that crazy move.
Now I have retired again....I think? with a final total of 422 games under my belt...back to the reserve grade again.


----------



## Treize (Dec 30, 2006)

Sorry it took so long to respond, I'm up between Syracuse and Watertown.

And we haven't had any snow since then except for the occasional dusting, so thank you to whoever took it all


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2006)

I believe that would be FLYBOYJ, in Colorado.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 30, 2006)

We took and now we're sending it east!


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 30, 2006)

yeah hope so you guys are buried aren't ya?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 30, 2006)

Actaully today it was sunny, around 35. Alot of melting but still a lot of snow on the ground.


----------

